

[Photo] These geeks are now members of the parliament of the State of Berlin :-) - danielfrese
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-73000.html

======
FrancescoRizzi
so apt for Talk Like a Pirate day. Jokes notwithstanding, it is good to see a
new generation enter the control room

